# swollen lymph nodes



## 23575

Hi, I was just wondering if anyone else had trouble with swollen lymph nodes. I have one that is on the right side, from my pelvic area down my inside thigh. At first I thought it was part of my IBS-d.


----------



## 23575

ooops, forgot to mention I have CFS.


----------



## Clair

http://www.meactionuk.org.uk/symptoms.htmlHi lankster, painful swollen lymph nodes are a common symptom of ME/CFS.....so your not alone.....I can't remember if I've had them myself, but that could be the brain fog


----------



## M&M

Hi Lankster! Welcome aboard!







The lymph nodes in my neck are pretty much permanently swollen and sore. It's common, as the theory goes that the immune system may not be working quite right in CFS patients. However, if this is a new symptom for you, it wouldn't be bad to check with your doctor. I'm just thinking since only 1 node is swollen, and not both, that is a little weird. Usually, when 1 node is swollen, the partner of that node is swollen on the other side too. (Does that even make sense? lol) I think it would be good for you to mention it to your doctor, just to make sure. I'm sure it's nothing, but a good friend always used to tell me: "is it something you'd go to the doctor for if you didn't have ME? Then go, and get it checked out just to make sure."


----------

